# Dug 20 hutch and about 50 broken ones today



## east texas terry (Apr 8, 2021)

Dug 20 hutch  that were keeper today  gave 8 to digging buddy and about 50 broken ones


----------



## thehumpback94 (Apr 8, 2021)

That’s what I call a good day of digging


----------



## thehumpback94 (Apr 8, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> Dug 20 hutch  that were keeper today  gave 8 to digging buddy and about 50 broken onesView attachment 223030View attachment 223031View attachment 223032View attachment 223034


Are they all Texas embossed?


----------



## east texas terry (Apr 8, 2021)

thehumpback94 said:


> Are they all Texas embossed?


No 2 from different town in Ark  2 from Louisiana the rest are from Texas town


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 8, 2021)

Nice Find. Congrats. LEON.


----------



## texcanman (Apr 12, 2021)

Looks like a lot of fun! Congrats on your haul!


----------



## logan.the.collector (Apr 12, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> No 2 from different town in Ark  2 from Louisiana the rest are from Texas town


Just curious, what towns are the Louisiana ones from? I have a friend who lives in that state and he would probably think they were cool to see


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 12, 2021)

That is super awesome!  What towns are they from?  I'd love to see some closer photos of some of them.  You think this was a bottling works?


----------



## EastTexbottleguy (Apr 12, 2021)

thehumpback94 said:


> Are they all Texas embossed?


You should post these pictures to the "Texas Antique Bottles and Pottery page on Facebook.


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Apr 12, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> Dug 20 hutch that were keeper today gave 8 to digging buddy and about 50 broken onesView attachment 223030View attachment 223031View attachment 223032View attachment 223034



That’s quite the haul. Was this a privy or a dump?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## east texas terry (Apr 12, 2021)

EastTexbottleguy said:


> You should post these pictures to the "Texas Antique Bottles and Pottery page on Facebook.


 I am old school i do not do  Facebook


----------



## east texas terry (Apr 12, 2021)

buriedtreasuretime said:


> That’s quite the haul. Was this a privy or a dump?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 It was not a privy or dump every there was hutch there were only 4 other bottle that was not a hutch


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Apr 24, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> It was not a privy or dump every there was hutch there were only 4 other bottle that was not a hutch



Soda freaks maybe or a bottler?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

